# Is this Lignum Vitae?



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

I just purchased this piece of wood from an tag sale and was told by the guy it was "Lignum Vitae". The piece measures 15 3/4×8 1/2×1 9/16 thk and weighs 10 lbs. I do not know what to use it for, because of it's hardness. If anyone can help I would be appreciated. Thanks Don


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

because of its hardness and resistance characteristics as well as the difficulties in machining it I would be prone to use it for tools (mallets/handles/etc) and smaller items more than for anything else.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's about three times as hard as red oak. It can be used for mallets, plane soles, or anything else where hardness is important.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

It was used for bearings for shafts on ships…. drive shafts that is…


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

HOLY COW… how often do you see a disk of Lignum…. I would never cut that up!!! Talk about perfect for a platter.. maybe even two or three if you can re-saw them. Personally I want to make that into one of my spiraling cones with those dimensions it could be over 60 inches tall. sigh.. have fun no matter what you make


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

The only use I know of is propeller shaft seals on navel ships. LV is incredibly durable and slightly waxy. In my eight year naval career, I don't think I ever saw a leaky shaft seal.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

See if it sinks in water, if it doesnt then its not.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ditto EPJartsan. What a bowl that would make. It should have a bunch of wax or oil on it as it is now. It will make a beautiful art piece. I would not cut that puppy into pieces. See if you can use it as a single display form ( or send it to me.) That stuff is very hard and dense.
Great haul.
Bill


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

It sure looks like it.

When I had my shipyard, the Babbitt bearings on bandsaw gave up. I had some Lignum Vitae around, left over from making deadeyes and blocks, so I had some new bearings made from it at a machine shop. They were amazing. The saw never ran so smooth.

It is also a traditional wood for ships fittings like deadeyes, blocks, belaying pins and high wear areas.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I remember a "screw feeder" that had this for bearings. This feeder was used for limestone and the bearings worked very well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I served my apprenticeship at an engineering company that had a wood shop purchased from a very old company - Dyne & Evens Ltd and was devoted to making ship's and yacht blocks and other nautical items such as oars and rigging pins. They used a great deal of Lignum Vitae for their blocks.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. I am still not sure what I am going to make , a bowl would be nice but a lot of waste of a unique piece. It would make a nice base for a carving, but I cannot carve due to my medical condition. Maybe I can sell it; Im not even sure what something like this would go for.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just send it to me. I'll work up an estimate based on waste, sanding needs, wear on tools, time in the shop (at $500.00/hr), lunch, and begging time to my bride. Sure! That's gonna happen…....
Bill


----------



## Rockbuster (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Don! That thing looks like a petrified round steak. Just kidding. What ever you make out of it, I would try and use it as one piece. I know that you make a lot of nice cutting boards, maybe a nice cheese cutting board from this one.


----------



## Taylor23 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Don,
Is this piece still available? How about $120 plus shipping? I live right above you in VT.

Taylor


----------

